# [solved] bug unable tu handle kernel paging request...

## papu

this happens to me randomize, normaly when restart it disapared sometimes persist and when enter to windows and restarting to linux all it's ok... 

may be due  dual boot? i always used dual boot with kernel bugs problems.

i have changed of new cpu, motherboard and ram recently but same thing.  The paging request bug seems the same number, but i no undestand this messages 

OLD HARD -->https://i.imgur.com/wIaZ5vE.png

NEW HARD-->https://i.imgur.com/XwBAP2U.jpg

how i can log this kind of errors  it no saving  on /var/log/ and i have to make photos  :Smile: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Usually invalid paging requests point in the kernel points to bad hardware.  Did you replace your power supply too?

Do other Linux also fail the same way?  What are you doing to trigger this problem?  Can you replicate it on Ubuntu perhaps?

You mention that you need to restart from Windows before you can get this error?  So if you freshboot to Linux it doesn't happen?

What's your old/new hardware?  Did you use special CFLAGS?

Are you overclocking?

You may have to save these errors using a serial console to another machine...

----------

## papu

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Usually invalid paging requests point in the kernel points to bad hardware.  Did you replace your power supply too?
> 
> Do other Linux also fail the same way?  What are you doing to trigger this problem?  Can you replicate it on Ubuntu perhaps?
> 
> You mention that you need to restart from Windows before you can get this error?  So if you freshboot to Linux it doesn't happen?
> ...

 

not replace power supply,

systemrescuecd 4.9.0, gentoo minimal 17-03-2016, gentoo minimal 24-11-2016, pmagic 12-07-2016: with no errors.

windows is soupicious due it give me problemes with hibernation and deactivate it but several time ago seems not shutdown well and dolphin not works well, when freshboot on linux not happens but not sure because is a very randoimize crash...

never overcloking,

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/YeUHBoSPZmFadrzKxd5k/ --> emerge --info, 

older=i5-3570k, asrock z77 extreme4 ,ddr3 ripjaws X f3-12800cl8d-8GBXM 4x8

new= look at the botton  :Smile: 

this bug start with kernel 4.8.x and ritht now i am using experimental USE, i remember  before this error i changed the USB options from module to yes...this to things firts i take a look if persist then older kernel version.

then is not posible to save this info in a /var/log? i never use serial console to anothe machine  :Smile: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Try running a stable version of the kernel too, one that matches perhaps livecd or another Linux.  Perhaps use a config file from those too.

If it turns out to be the kernel, probably need to submit a bug upstream.  That serial console with another machine might be very helpful, or perhaps using a higher resolution fbcon and taking a picture of that is good too...

----------

## papu

right now any bugs, today i have compiled  kernel with no EXPERIMENTAL use,  and seems all is working well, this days i am going to change some options and if not errors will happen then , EXPERIMENTAL Will be the cause of all the mess...  :Wink: 

----------

